# tv card

## addack

hello i'm a new user of linux 

i've got a big trouble ! i've a tv card hauppauge primio and i'm totaly unable to install it! 

if someone can explain me from the begining what to do he will save my life  :Wink: 

thank you very much

----------

## richba5tard

The hauppage primio uses a bt878 chipset i suppose? If so, it's real easy to get it working.

1. compile the bt878 and v4l module:

$cd /usr/src/linux (make sure linux is set to the current kernel)

$make menuconfig

>device drivers>multimedia devices>video 4 linux: module

>device drivers>multimedia>video 4 linux>bt878: module

exit & save

$make modules modules_install

$modprobe videodev

$modprobe bttv

check if modules are loaded with $lsmod

$emerge xawtv

$xawtv -device /dev/v4l/video0

If you want to load these two modules each time at startup, either compile them in your kernel (not as modules), or do the following:

$echo videodev >> /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6

$echo bttv >> /etc/mod....

If you use a 2.4 kernel the steps are a little different, but you should be able to figure it out. ; )

----------

## NeddySeagoon

addack,

Post the results of lspci (you may need to emerge pcitools)

and uname -a.

This will tell me which TV capture chip yo have and which kernel you want to install it on.

----------

## addack

here is the result of lspci :

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Host Bridge (rev 11)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 11)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #1) (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #2) (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #3) (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB2 (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB/EB PCI Bridge (rev 81)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DB LPC Interface Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DB Ultra ATA Storage Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4600] (rev a3)

02:02.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20276 IDE (rev 01)

02:04.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): NEC Corporation: Unknown device 00f2 (rev 01)

02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82801BD PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 81)

02:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)

02:0a.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 07)

02:0b.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

02:0b.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

02:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 model NC100 (rev 11)

```

uname -a:

```

Linux A410-addack 2.4.22-gentoo-r5 #3 SMP Sat Jan 31 19:55:11 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

this is a bt878 chipset

when i start xawtv it write in the consol :

```

bash-2.05b# xawtv -device /dev/v4l/video0 

This is xawtv-3.86, running on Linux/i686 (2.4.22-gentoo-r5)

WARNING: Your X-Server has no DGA support.

WARNING: couldn't find framebuffer base address, try manual

         configuration ("v4l-conf -a <addr>")

Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-ledfixed-medium-r-*--39-*-*-*-c-*-*-*" to type FontStruct

ioctl: VIDIOCCAPTURE(int=1): Invalid argument

ioctl: VIDIOCCAPTURE(int=0): Invalid argument

```

thank you for your answer !!!

bye

----------

## mirtouf

Could we also have the output of : 

dmesg | grep bttv

and the lines in relation with tour tv card in the modules.conf

----------

## NeddySeagoon

addack,

OK. You have a bt878 and a 2.4 kernel

Build the following kernel modules:-

Under Chararater Devices I2C Support choose the following

I2C Support

I2C bit-banging interfaces

I2C device interface and I2C  /proc interfces may be useful but are not essential

Under Multimedia Devices choose Video for Linux

under Video For Linux choose the following

V4L info in the proc filesystem

BT848 Video For Linux

Under Sound, choose BT878 audio dma and TV Card (bt848) mixer support.

To just watch TV you only need the first two I2C mdules and the V4L things.

The rest is useful for debugging your setup and recording TV without using your soundcard. You may as well build the modules in one hit.

Please use modules and not builtin - it makes seeing what is going on easier.

With your kernel reconfigured, build it and boot your new kernel.

Look at lsmod. modprobe bttv if its not listed.

Now you should have /dev/v4l/video0 which is your TV card.

xawtv should go with xawtv -c  /dev/v4l/video0

----------

## addack

result of dmesg | grep bttv : 

```

bttv: driver version 0.7.107 loaded

bttv: using 4 buffers with 2080k (8320k total) for capture

bttv: Host bridge is Intel Corp. 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Host Bridge

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 02:0b.0, irq: 9, latency: 32, mmio: 0xee800000

bttv0: detected: Hauppauge WinTV [card=10], PCI subsystem ID is 0070:13eb

bttv0: using: BT878(Hauppauge (bt878)) [card=10,autodetected]

bttv0: Hauppauge/Voodoo msp34xx: reset line init [5]

bttv0: Hauppauge eeprom: model=44906, tuner=Philips FI1216MF MK2 (3), radio=no

bttv0: using tuner=3

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

```

i followed seagoon instruction but xawtv il still black and when i launch it my term say :

```

This is xawtv-3.86, running on Linux/i686 (2.4.22-gentoo-r5)

WARNING: Your X-Server has no DGA support.

WARNING: couldn't find framebuffer base address, try manual

         configuration ("v4l-conf -a <addr>")

Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-ledfixed-medium-r-*--39-*-*-*-c-*-*-*" to type FontStruct

ioctl: VIDIOCCAPTURE(int=1): Invalid argument

```

what is frame buffer address?

here is the result of lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P  

nvidia               1967456   6  (autoclean)

tuner                  10368   1  (autoclean)

tvaudio                13980   0  (autoclean) (unused)

bttv                   99040   0  (unused)

i2c-algo-bit            7912   0  [bttv]

i2c-core               15556   0  [tuner tvaudio bttv i2c-algo-bit]

videodev                6912   2  [bttv]

```

thank you for your help

----------

## NeddySeagoon

addack,

Your kernel is OK DGA is a feature of X. Don't go rebuilding X just yet.

xawtv -h will show you a number of video options. have a play with them all.

xawtv -nodga may be a good start

----------

## addack

it is still black

i dont know if it 's important but when i lauch xawtv without -c i 've got a segfault

does i have to configure somewhere the name of the tuner and the name of my card?

please excuse me if sometime my english is bad i'm french!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

addack,

xawtv is slightly broken. Its expects your real video device file to be at /dev/video0 and segfaults when it finds a symlink. On gentoo you need to use the -c option all the time.

There is no need to configure the card name and tuner. The bttv does it as part of its install routine. dmesg will show you how bttv has set up your tv card.

Anyway, your TV card setup is probably OK. Tell us about your video card and X setup.

Don't worry about your English. I'm sure its better than my French.

----------

## addack

yeahhhhhh 

i've got tv and sound !!!

but still a pb i can't recept the s-video! and it's the most important!

another pb when i put fullscreen mode there is green on the right

i have to to put "grabdisplay" in capture for having an image

hope Ucan still help me  :Smile: 

----------

## hackerError

I have found that tvtime gives me a better quality of picture than xawtv... may wanna give it a whirl

----------

## addack

i have tryed to emerge tvtime but it bug during the compilation!

else i always have a trouble for acquire my s-video and my ovelay trouble!

good night (1 am in france)

----------

## richba5tard

 *hackerError wrote:*   

> I have found that tvtime gives me a better quality of picture than xawtv... may wanna give it a whirl

 

I just tried tvtime and i must agree, it works better for me than xawtv. Thanks for the tip. : )

----------

